# 120G Green Leaf Aquariums Orinoco Altum Tank.



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

A+

nice tank and...and....and...everything !:thumbsup:


----------



## agutt (Oct 28, 2008)

This is going to be stunning!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

_Sweeeeeeeet_...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow the HC planting looks so neat

Does the place that you got the plants from have a website that I can see?


----------



## dantimdad (Oct 17, 2007)

Definitely following this one!

Steven


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

looking nice man !


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks great already! I love the pieces of driftwood - very elegant.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

O, this is gonna be sick! Do you have the altums yet?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow the HC planting looks so neat
> 
> Does the place that you got the plants from have a website that I can see?


You can see the whole list on FAN! 




legomaniac89 said:


> O, this is gonna be sick! Do you have the altums yet?



Yes I do. 

They have been in a QT tank for a month now


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ill, sick, and nasty. lol
I can't wait to see more progress!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Nick and CL! I look forward to your project as well CL!!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Hooray, you're finally getting to the fun part of setting up the gallery at the store. I can't wait to come see these in person.


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bookmarked!


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Where did you buy that tank? Does GLA do custom tanks (didn't see anything on the website)?


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

he owns GLA LOL


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

interesting tank , is it acrylic ? i cant even see any silicone , any pics of a bare tank ? interested to see what the black pipes sticking out is about .


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

they are for the filteration system..so he wont have to run pipe up the sides of the tank..super clean look.

BTW, tank looks SOOOOOO wicked. I cant wait too see the out come!

oh ya, you need to get a canadian rep too sell you products up here...plz? hahah


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Sweeeeet. :drool:


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow, SICK looking tank!!! It gotta be acrylic, right? Please don't tell me otherwise...


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

cant wait this is going to be so sick


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

This is so crazy, that is a gnarly piece of DW too.
does that company you got your plants from ship??


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

vtkid said:


> This is so crazy, that is a gnarly piece of DW too.
> does that company you got your plants from ship??


I get my plant direct from the nursery, Florida Aquatic Nursery aka FAN.

Im happy you folks like it! I will update with pics next week! 


Regards,
Orlando


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Gulp! This is going to be awesome


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

F.A.N.....I bet that saved you a pretty penny.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I should have some updated photos sometime next week. 


Regards,
Orlando


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh no, mutual subscriptions! 


You're making me seriously rethink keeping Altums. Thanks a lot.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Orlando said:


> I should have some updated photos sometime next week.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Orlando


Is it next week yet? :bounce:


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

tank looks flawless, and the altums are gorgeous


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

Amazing tank Orlando, I'm really loving the driftwood.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

JennaH said:


> tank looks flawless, and the altums are gorgeous


Thank you JennaH! 



topfrog007 said:


> Amazing tank Orlando, I'm really loving the driftwood.



Yes, it is a sweet piece of DW perfect for this tank. I hope the Altums like it.

-O


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

The acrylic beast!! Its more epic in person  i cant wait to see it all filled up.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Soon Chase! Waiting for a few plants to transform and HC to root. Stay tuned

Thanks all for your kind words!

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Phil Edwards said:


> Oh no, mutual subscriptions!
> 
> 
> You're making me seriously rethink keeping Altums. Thanks a lot.


Cant go wrong with Altums. Beautiful fish.


----------



## N1CK (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome Tank:bounce: bummer we get don't get anything like this in NZ though
Gah I want that piece of wood so bad........


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> Is it next week yet? :bounce:


ditto and laffin


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

londonloco said:


> ditto and laffin


LOL! I'm just as anxious!


----------



## Emerica88 (Oct 16, 2009)

The size and drift wood are going to make this tank look epic


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Your driftwood looks a lot like a "raft" style bonsai


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks folks I'm glad you like it is much as I do..Hopefully I will have more pics to share soon.

-O


----------



## DUHK (Jul 27, 2009)

tank looks amazing! just subscribed to your thread so I can keep up with your progress! best of luck to you! roud:


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

Tank looks great Orlando. Thats gonna be a really nice layout.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

DUHK said:


> tank looks amazing! just subscribed to your thread so I can keep up with your progress! best of luck to you! roud:


Thanks, I need all the luck I can get.




JDowns said:


> Tank looks great Orlando. Thats gonna be a really nice layout.


 Thanks JDowns

I have been changing 30% of the water twice per week and will continue this for the first month. After that 50% once a week and then I will start to dose and check water parameters.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I took a few minutes to play with stones in one of the other tanks. Im sure this will change a dozen or so more times


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like the rock arrangement. Will the front be left unplanted to show off the rock rubble?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

prototyp3 said:


> I really like the rock arrangement. Will the front be left unplanted to show off the rock rubble?


Thanks, Im not really sure what Im going to do. I still have possible plans that involve a new decorative earthy sand dressing. I should have something done this weekend for this one tank, I will post pics then.

-O


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Where did you get those excellent rocks?


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

looking forward to this build!

cheers-K


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

Hey Orlando,
I like the this. It will be interesting to see a really strong presenation with the rhese rocks occupying a significant portion of the scape. I like the variety of sizes used too. 

bill


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks folks I started a new journal for the 91L. It will be a nice simple design I think. Stay tuned!


-O


----------



## mph (Nov 25, 2009)

Can we get more hardware pics?


----------



## billb (May 29, 2009)

OK - you have had enough time.... Where are the 120g pics?

Bill


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Soon! This tanks carpet is still filling in, as well as the new Needle leaf that I just planted. This will be some time before pics are ready  

-O


----------



## paulrw (Apr 14, 2009)

wow i can't believe i missed this thread! absolutely stunning Orlando! i can't wait to see it fill in.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

update?


----------



## koop (Sep 18, 2009)

How thick is the acrylic? Any plans to carry a 120 online? Is there a closed loop for circulation or are the pipes in the bottom for filtration? 

PICS!!!!


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

What ever happened to this tank and the altums?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

dknydiep1 said:


> What ever happened to this tank and the altums?


This^ :icon_smil


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

What did you load the Eheim 2262 filter with?


----------



## feh (Feb 13, 2011)

How come I can't get a GLA custom 120 gallon?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

feh said:


> How come I can't get a GLA custom 120 gallon?


you're not the only one


----------



## feh (Feb 13, 2011)

!shadow! said:


> you're not the only one


Thats alright... a week from Wednesday I'll have a nice new 75 gallon low iron glass rimless tank with a center overflow. Going to use a CPR CR900 for wet/dry sump.


----------



## feh (Feb 13, 2011)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Details:
> 
> *Tank:**120G GLA Custom *
> *Lighting:* *Tek 6 T5HO*
> ...


Is this a standard 120 gallon foot print? 48 x 24?


----------

